
The Klein Bottle Guy – With Cliff Stoll Podcast - Breadmaker
https://www.numberphile.com/podcast/cliff-stoll
======
076ae80a-3c97-4
I really enjoy listening to Cliff. 'The Cuckoo's Egg' is easily one of the
great books regarding old-school hacking.

